# WINE ROOM CONSTRUCTION



## rrawhide (Jun 9, 2007)

Would like some advice on making a wine room please. This is what
I have: a 12x16 room in barn. The room is paneled and used for
crafts. I do not recall if there is insulation behind the
paneling since I built it over 20 years ago. I am going to take a
7x12 area and make a wine roon. This is what I believe I will
do: reframe the inside of the room with 2x6 studs. Add
insulation between studs. Cover all with 1 1/2 styrofoam sheets
and then sheetrock or wood paneling over top. I will also hang a
small a/c unit in wall. In ceiling there will be insulation 12"
deep. Question? Does the styrofoam sheets go on the wall
first then reframe with the 2x6's or on top of the 2x6's after
framing? Is one way better than others for insulation
value? We live in central california and it does get hot here -
last year 13 days straight over 100 but nights do cool
down. Energy costs are expensive here too .12/kwh so need it to
be very efficient. (or momma will have something to say about
that!!!!!!). How about a vapor barrier? Is one
needed? Thanx for all your suggestions. Also, after this is
done my net space will be approx 6x11. Wish is could be more but
is all I have.






rrawhide


----------



## Wade E (Jun 9, 2007)

I dont think you need 2 x6's, 2x3's would be fine and save alot of
money since these are interior walls and the styrofoam insulation goes
in between the studsnot over or under. Since these are interior walls
you should not need a vapor barrier either .


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jun 9, 2007)

If you are living where yourshed/barn gets really hot, then you might benefit with 6" walls and lots of insulation in the ceiling...especially since you will be using an air conditioner in there...Insulation is a good thing for hot and cold, saves energy and is pretty inexpensive for a long term building project..
Hope you show us photos of the project.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 9, 2007)

The only benefit you get from thicker walls is if you use more
insulation then what you proposed If your going to stuff it with 5 1/2"
of insulation then it makes sense to use 2 x 6's but if you are going
to use 1 1/2" of insulation then 2 x 3's makes more sense.


----------



## rrawhide (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi Wade



Well, I done made the decs'n!!!



I already have a stack of 2x6's my son gave me. I am going to
frame the 2x6 over the existing walls (which are 2x4 and paneled) and
then stuff with R-19 (6" insulation) and then cover the whole
thing with 4x8 sheets of 1 1/2" styrofoam and then sheetrock
it!!!. We have a door/moulding/panel liquidation warehouse
closeby and I was able to pick up a steel over solid wood 30" door
prehung for $50 so I now have that too. Just returned from Home
Depot and they had a Goldstar 5000 A/C unit on sale for $89.
Bought the a/c unit, the styrofoam sheets and the R19 insulation today
and had a 10% off discount coupon too - so used it!!! I think that I
will add R30 to the ceiling since there is nothing there at present.



Anyway, off and framing - thanx for the replies.

rrawhide


----------



## rrawhide (Jun 9, 2007)

Wade



By the way - you can get the Home Depot &amp; Lowes discount coupons on
Ebay. I just looked and they now have 20% coupons. My Home
Depot took my coupon today without question. FYI,


----------



## Wade E (Jun 9, 2007)

Very cool, like your room will be with all that insulation!


----------

